

Show HN: Delta News – Hottest news stories shared by your Twitter friends - lumelet
http://deltup.com

======
stax012
The people I like to follow on twitter most are those that are laser-focused
on producing content related to one thing. Conan O'Brien, for example, almost
exclusively tells jokes. I don't want to read his re-tweet of some fan's
comment, for example. These make Twitter a lot less useful. A complement to
your service would be to remove these less useful tweets from my feed, and
just show in aggregate the links that were tweeted, as you currently do. I've
spent very little time on Twitter; maybe this kind of service was first
offered years ago.

~~~
lumelet
Yes, that would ideal way to use twitter. But most of the people don't use
twitter for that. For example, Mashable has 4.3M followers, what they do is
tweet every 15 minutes or so with their links, sharing a link multiple times.
And for these 4.3M followers those, the kind of tweets you mentioned will get
buried among these tweets.

But its very difficult to separate the "less useful" tweets. For example
@pmarca shares a lot of links always accompanied by some comment. But a lot of
people share just the title and the link and can be considered less useful in
a sense that it should be displayed in a list like in Delta.

Still that's a great idea, and increase the utility of twitter for a lot of
users. I never thought of that. Thanks.

------
lumelet
Once you sign in with your twitter account, Delta goes through your home
timeline to find the stories that were shared by your friends recently. Then a
Reddit/HN like list of stories is created, where each tweet containing the
story is considered an upvote.

Will this be helpful for news consumption? Any other suggestions to make it
better?

